# Atlas 10F lathe



## Bod (18 Oct 2015)

Atlas 10F(?) lathe, the chuck can be noticeably lifted, not much but its there, plain headstock bearings.
Worth buying?
1937-40 age range, going by style of gear cover, got the power cross feed, other than the lift in the chuck, the rest is in good condition.
Where would I have to go for spares and replacing the headstock bearing?
If I buy will post pictures.

Bod


----------



## flh801978 (18 Oct 2015)

Make them?


----------



## beech1948 (18 Oct 2015)

Bod,
The Atlas is a USA made lathe with only a relative few in the UK.

HAve a look at http:/www.Owen.org sand search for the many Atlas lathe rebuilds. This will tell you if the lathe head spindle uses rare bearings or not.

Bearings are usually standard sizes but you will need a seller who understands how to chase down the modern equivalents but they should exist. Worst case you will need to import from the statesman a company called Accurate Bearings....ask for Lynne.

If you are OK repairing stuff then go ahead.


----------



## SammyQ (19 Oct 2015)

Aahhhmmmm......."OWWM.org"? Some bloke called Owen is just SO uninteresting.....


----------



## Normancb (19 Oct 2015)

May be worth checking out Tony Griffiths pages at http://www.lathes.co.uk/atlas/. 

Check what headstock bearings you have. I think almost all have Babbittt, white metal, bearings which are poured in place and need careful scraping to fit precisely. Only a few Atlas lathes were fitted with standard roller bearings. Replacing worn Babbitt bearings is not for the faint hearted. Worse if the spindle is scored.

If the main bearing is that worn its worth making sure the bed is not worn too. Anyone who lets a bearing get into that state is probably not too careful with the rest of the machine.


----------

